# problem after eating



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

after i eat. some food comes back up and i feel like i have to burp a lot..when i do some food comes back up....i have gerd and hiatal hernia..can this happen with these conditions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Both can cause postprandial (after eating) symptoms like that.I think the food coming back up is more the GERD (sphincter weak) than the hernia.Does eating smaller meals help. You might need to have 4-5 smaller meals rather than 3 larger ones.


----------

